# Findlay Reservoir perch...?



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Just curious if anyone has had any luck on the perch at Findlays reservoirs this late summer/fall... HT


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Nothing going on as far as I know. Talked to a guy that was pulling his boat and he had 5 jumbos. No pattern. Have been told that when they do bite it is nearly impossible to tell.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

I will find out Sunday morning


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Iwas out in a boat at the res last weekend, a few small walleye and catfish, was really trying to get perch and not a one. Came to shore and 3 other boats came in one guy had 3 perch. While waiting on our turn to dock I watched a shore fisherman, casting way out and tight lining. By the time we docked the guy had caught about 15 perch while I watched. I talked to the fishery guy and he said all the perch are being landed by shore fishermen. The angle of the dangle. 
Red worms and the guy was only fishing one rod. The fishery guy says he and his buddy come nearly everyday and get buckets of perch, right near the dock. 
Good luck


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Hmm I know that fishery guy (survey taker) and he likes to talk, so take it for what you want.


----------



## Had a Bite (Apr 15, 2012)

You talking yellow perch or white perch? No way could it be 15 yellow perch. White perch on the other hand I can see. Your can pull them on every cast out there.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Its probably possible to have good perch days there still but the odds are about as good as winning the lottery. Id almost be willing to bet more perch get caught out of other area reservoirs in a day than in an entire week at findlay......unless you are there on lucky lottery day. But to be fair the findlay reservoirs always have been hit or miss to a point. They just seem to be way more miss than hit now.


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Grandson and I hit it hard with minnows and red worms Saturday at sunrise, perfect morning, went right to the spot mentioned, and sat for 3 hrs with four lines out on bottom without a nibble.......! There was a couple other guys there one guy caught one perch while we were there......Several years back when the jumbo bite was on we had no problem catching them so it isn't a problem of knowing how....this reported catch seems from shore seems to be a sad joke.....


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Sorry I could not put you on them Aquaholic, try getting out more.


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

Or maybe the " fishery guy" took them all.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Had a Bite said:


> You talking yellow perch or white perch? No way could it be 15 yellow perch. White perch on the other hand I can see. Your can pull them on every cast out there.


No white perch to my knowledge at Findlay. Those are smaller white bass you are getting


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

No White Perch in Findlay. The bite has come to a end since the temps went up. There has been a bug hatch. I would wait for cooler temps to knock the bugs out. Their some type of Mayfly but smaller.


----------

